# What'd you carry?



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

hey all, this snow season i just bought my first plow a used boss 7'6 standard duty straight blade. i mounted it to my daily driver a 2000 gmc sierra 2500. i am currently plowing for my town in Long island NY. this last snow storm i was having some traction issues and was wondering what'd you carry in your truck beds to help traction? also was wondering what'd you guys carry in your trucks for the commmon Just incase scenario's? such as a fire extinguisher or tow strap ETC..


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2064944#post2064944


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

JMHConstruction;2106867 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2064944#post2064944


thank you this helped allot!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I carry this. It can make your life a lot easier.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

There is also a post on kits guys carry. If you search "plow kit" you should find it. You'll have to read between the BS though.

I only do walks, so I don't carry any plow parts. Here is a list of some of the stuff I carry.
Tow strap
Reflective triangle
Fire extinguisher
Mechanics tool set
Impact drill
Random nuts and bolts and other hardware
Couple extra pairs of gloves and hats
Water
Change of clothes
Flashlights

I know there's more. I try to think worst case and prepare for that. I keep everything in a bag and tote. Works good. Welcome to plowsite


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2106880 said:


> I carry this. It can make your life a lot easier.


I assumed that's what he was talking about when I first clicked on the thread :laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That plow is to small for your truck also. That might be part of your problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Usually a .45 and a .38 Special for my backup.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

dieselss;2106968 said:


> That plow is to small for your truck also. That might be part of your problem.


how so what makes it to small for my truck?


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

i have a couple of totes that i fill with sand from the beach, come spring, i just dump them out. Make sure they are secured with straps.

Yes, your plow is way too small for what you are doing with it. I have a 2500 and i went from an 8' to a 7'6 and it's way too small. I'm looking for a 8.5 pro plus, I think it's the perfect plow for a 2500.

As far as what to carry, baby wipes are a must. I like to wear sweatpants or anything that will prevent monkey butt. Hook the towstrap to your hitch and lay it in the bed so someone can yank you out and you're not crawling in the snow.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

12 gauge shotgun mounted overhead haha.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2106977 said:


> Usually a .45 and a .38 Special for my backup.


Open carry I assume..........


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowpusha;2107022 said:


> how so what makes it to small for my truck?


You have a 3/4 ton truck, I'll start there.
Start with you blade straight, look from behind going forward. How much does the blade over hang?
Now angle the blade full lock left or right. Look again. How much does the blade cover both tires?
Don't forget when you turn, whether sharp or gradual, your truck will be running on your windrow. Also, when just pushing normally with it straight or angled, you have a chance of the snow coming back around the edges and building under the truck.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

dieselss;2107041 said:


> You have a 3/4 ton truck, I'll start there.
> Start with you blade straight, look from behind going forward. How much does the blade over hang?
> Now angle the blade full lock left or right. Look again. How much does the blade cover both tires?
> Don't forget when you turn, whether sharp or gradual, your truck will be running on your windrow. Also, when just pushing normally with it straight or angled, you have a chance of the snow coming back around the edges and building under the truck.


i havent had any problems with that maybe cause i havent pushed allot of snow yet any ways besides buying a bigger plow anything that can help prevent the chances of this?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wings or a bigger plow.
Your issue of traction really might be this but your not seeing it.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

dieselss;2107047 said:


> Wings or a bigger plow.
> Your issue of traction really might be this but your not seeing it.


thanks now i know what to look for, i just need snow instead of 50s in the middle of the winter.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't need snow to do the measurements. 
You'd be surprised at the results.

One last note. When your windowing to the driver's side, when your just about to the pile, stop and open your door and look.
And that's if you can even open your door


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2107039 said:


> Open carry I assume..........


You have me confused with Stevie.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2107069 said:


> You have me confused with Stevie.


Huh...... I wonder what would have thrown me oof....


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I carry a cute lil .45 hand cannon in the truck. 

I have a counter balance in the trailer hitch for weight duty


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2107089 said:


> Huh...... I wonder what would have thrown me oof....


Let me know if the new one helps oot.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2107092 said:


> Let me know if the new one helps oot.


Einstein to Village idiot to the Dean of Faber College...... That's a cast of characters, stop taking your meds.........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2107105 said:


> Einstein to Village idiot to the Dean of Faber College...... That's a cast of characters, stop taking your meds.........


Or start taking them again....

Man,,, Mook's is never alone.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd never buy less then a 8 foot for a full size truck , and then you need wings. IMHO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2107105 said:


> Einstein to Village idiot to the Dean of Faber College...... That's a cast of characters, stop taking your meds.........


Lol....just keeping it real.


----------



## bassboat (Jul 9, 2009)

In the Chevy 1/2 ton w/ a 7'-6" Western, I put 5 or 6 5-gal pails of sand (same amount as TubeSand - 60# ea?) againstt the tailgate. The 2500 w/ 8' Fisher HD has a ~250# glass cap/topper and another 4-500 lbs of tools, although this is evenly distributed over the bed.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

so why do you all perfer a 8inch over a 7'6 for a 3/4 ton? is it more time efffective and efficent? because besides this last storm i was doing fine with it.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Because when you angle the plow it isnt wide enough so you end up with your tires running in the snow .

Are you putting anything for weight in your truck . I run 4 sq of roofing shingles and a fish crate full of sand and salt strapped in the rear of the bed .


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There are two reasons, and they've already been mentioned. The larger the blade the more efficient you can be with your time ie: make more money per hour, and secondly so you're not driving in your own snow.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

Harleyjeff;2107370 said:


> There are two reasons, and they've already been mentioned. The larger the blade the more efficient you can be with your time ie: make more money per hour, and secondly so you're not driving in your own snow.


Thank you for clarifying I guess more ballast weight will help


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Harleyjeff;2106880 said:


> I carry this. It can make your life a lot easier.


One day I would love to try something like that.


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

I put a dozen cement blocks in the bed and it seems to help, if the 7'-6" is making you money don't change it, just keep making money with it, just my .02


----------



## paid4 (Feb 23, 2015)

I dont carry anything other then a chain, as for weight nothing other then an empty transfer tank.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2107370 said:


> The larger the blade the more efficient you can be with your time ie: make more money per hour


He's a sub for his town


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

snowpusha;2106865 said:


> hey all, this snow season i just bought my first plow a used boss 7'6 standard duty straight blade. i mounted it to my daily driver a 2000 gmc sierra 2500. i am currently plowing for my town in Long island NY. this last snow storm i was having some traction issues and was wondering what'd you carry in your truck beds to help traction? also was wondering what'd you guys carry in your trucks for the commmon Just incase scenario's? such as a fire extinguisher or tow strap ETC..


I carry .38 ,to, and I try to stock extra ford parts for all my buddys trucks. Lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A few hundred gallons of of diesel fuel for trucks and machines in transfer tanks, tractor suitcase weights behind that.

Way overweight but still light her feet... just like my wife when I curse at her... :laughing:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh... and my carry is LCP .380... Thumbs Up


----------

